# Weather Guard Truck Boxes



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Weather Guard truck boxes (Model 164). 87"x16"x13". Push button, keyed lock. Great condition, includes mounting brackets. I would like to sell them as a set. 

$600. Pics in Craigs List link.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pts/4793409991.html


----------

